# Is this spotting normal??? UPDATE: EBF and started PPAF already!



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I am almost 13 weeks postpartum. My lochia bleeding was on & off until 5.5 weeks pp when it completely stopped. A few days ago, I started spotting very lightly: pale brown, pale pink, and even some clearish stuff. I thought for sure I was getting my first pp period, even though I'm exclusively breastfeeding, because not everyone is so lucky to keep AF at bay the entire time they are nursing. Now it seems to have stopped. It never really escalated, and I've not had any cramps, which I always do when I have AF.

Anyway, the thing that has me a little concerned is that this is EXACTLY how my spotting looked right before I found out I was pregnant with DD. I haven't had any symptoms to speak of, but we haven't been super careful







if you know what I mean. i.e. we use condoms only, but he usually doesn't put them on right away.

Could this just be random spotting, or is it common post-partum, even without starting a full-on period?


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

nak'

i just posted pretty much the same thing an hour or so ago in this forum lol. no advice obviously, but maybe someone will help one of us!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL how strange. Yeah, hopefully somebody has an idea...? I'm NAK also.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

It really could be either. But mostly likely nothing. You might want to start checking for fertile cervical mucus in the future now that you've had spotting, it could signal that your hormones are kicking back in to ovulate. But if your still worried in a few weeks take a test.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
It really could be either. But mostly likely nothing. You might want to start checking for fertile cervical mucus in the future now that you've had spotting, it could signal that your hormones are kicking back in to ovulate. But if your still worried in a few weeks take a test.

Thanks! I did have some fertile CM two or three weeks ago.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Grr. I *started my first PPAF today*.







: Started spotting again yesterday after a few day's hiatus from spotting. Now it's dark red. Phooey.

It's not fair... I'm exclusively breastfeeding, and my baby isn't even 3 months old yet! I am relieved I'm not pregnant again so soon, though (although some tiny part of me is a little disappointed).


----------

